# RED FD small chainring trim?



## leetony (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi, is there a trim for the small chainring on the Red front derailleur? I have a 2008 Red groupo, and I only have big chainring trim, and wish that I have it on the small ring so I can use the 4 small cogs with it. 
Thanks.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

no, red has had no changes since the day it was introduced. you only get big ring trim with red. it depends on the bike and the crank but with a 53/39 crank and if you have it adjusted properly then you should be able to use all but the last 2 gear, thats the 11 and 12 on a 11-23. i ride a 53/39 with a 11-23 cassette on my scott addict (405mm chainstays) and i have all but the last 2 gears


----------



## leetony (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Additionally, in order to have trim in the small ring, you would have to use pre-2009 Rival or Force...but then you lose the big ring trim. Again, when properly adjusted it shouldn't be needed except for the cross chain gears.


----------



## berryman (Nov 1, 2008)

I've actually got chain rub on the front derailer (Red) when in 39- 25 (very slight) under force climbing


----------



## miteemike3 (Jun 1, 2007)

With 50/34 chain rings and an 11/26, I can use all gears in the big ring with the trim adjustment and only up to the 17 (6th cog) in the small ring. The last 4 are unusable but the way i see if is that there is no need to be in the gears beyond 17 in the small ring. If you're in those gears, why not pick a bigger gear in and switch to the big ring? At least is my .02...


----------



## berryman (Nov 1, 2008)

39 small and (25 tooth) on rear the chain rubs. there is no trim for that on Sred?


----------



## berryman (Nov 1, 2008)

further to that, I've ordered a Dura Ace chain as they seen to run better.


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

berryman said:


> 39 small and (25 tooth) on rear the chain rubs. there is no trim for that on Sred?


small/big is the starting point to adjust a front der., if it rubs there the limit screw is too tight and/or the der isn't inline with the rings.


----------



## nelsonk (Jun 25, 2002)

Other than a Force FD, I'm running all Red. In the small chainring, only gears that rub are 11 and 12. No rub in every gear on the large chainring if you use the trim feature. I'm running a 50-34 with an 11-26. My chainstays are 41cm.


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

nelsonk said:


> Other than a Force FD, I'm running all Red. In the small chainring, only gears that rub are 11 and 12. No rub in every gear on the large chainring if you use the trim feature. I'm running a 50-34 with an 11-26. My chainstays are 41cm.


Same with mine (with all Red, 53/39). It seems like this is the typical setup people are able to dial-in. I found it was a trade-off between small-small or large-large. I chose to get large-large working as it seemed more likely I would use this over small-small. Works for me.

FWIW, Sram says not to run large/large or small/small for the biggest/smallest 2 cassette gears.


----------

